
Bruce Schneier Joins the Tor Project - kawera
http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2465042/security-wizard-bruce-schneier-joins-the-tor-project
======
sctb
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12088419](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12088419)

